
Show HN: I analyzed 40,000+ trending YouTube videos. Here are the results - ammar_x
https://www.kaggle.com/ammar111/youtube-trending-videos-analysis
======
ammar_x
I used Python with packages like Pandas and Matplotlib to analyze a dataset
that contains data about more than 40,000 trending videos collected over ~7
months. The analysis is done in a Jupyter notebook with beautiful
visualizations and charts. It aims to find patterns in these trending videos,
and to extract insights that can be used by people on YouTube.

It got a good reaction on /rdatascience on reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/datascience/comments/9kpmcn/i_analy...](https://www.reddit.com/r/datascience/comments/9kpmcn/i_analyzed_more_than_40000_youtube_trending/)

~~~
Rainymood
Maybe I'm a tad cynical, but 'beautiful visualisations and charts' is a bit of
an overstatement

~~~
ammar_x
I was stating my own opinion in the comment, although I respect yours

